# What are your thoughts on the Nikon 1



## jacksage (Sep 16, 2013)

my friend told me that she wants to buy a camera, but she can only spend about $400.

so i told her about the Nikon 1, and shes skeptic about it and wants to know a little more about it

Any Thoughts?? or recommend any cameras around that price


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2013)

Nikon 1 is a good camera, I was considering it when I was looking for a second body for home use and for my wife to work with .
I went for the Canon G15, found it to be the perfect companion, its a wonderful camera for the photography fan with a great fast lens and full manual like a DLSR+it shoots in RAW.
For the novice you just put on AUTO and let the camera do all the decision making.

Nikon 1 means changing lenses while the G15 means you don't need to worry about anything because its a P&S so it really depends of the person needs and taste.


----------



## jacksage (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks man helped alot!!


----------



## brunerww (Sep 17, 2013)

Jack - goodguy is right about the convenience and image quality of the G15, but, sadly, it is hard to find a new one for less than $400.  

Your friend may want to look at the new $398 Sony A3000.  It has a much larger sensor and higher resolution than the G15.

Here is what this camera can do (admittedly with a very expensive Zeiss lens): 19 picture`s A3000 & ZEISS16-70 F4 - Dyxum forums - Page 1

Yes, it is an interchangeable lens camera, so it is a little more complicated than a point and shoot, but most people leave the kit lenses on their entry-level DSLs anyway 

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## jacksage (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks for the tip. shes still deciding between the two


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

the biggest thing that kills me about the nikon 1 is its propitiatory flash mount. i really want to get a mirror-less, but i want one that has a standard hot shoe flash mount. 
i also really want one with an aps-c size sensor or at least a m4/3 size, so that another strike against the nikon 1 for me.


----------



## brunerww (Sep 18, 2013)

I feel the same way.  "Mirrorless" should not equate to proprietary hot shoes, no viewfinder, no grip, and tiny sensors.  Nikon isn't selling a lot of the "1" system cameras in the US because consumers aren't willing to pay $100 *more* than the price of a D5200 for a Nikon 1 V2 with a non-standard hot shoe and a tiny, relatively low resolution sensor.

I am hoping that the $398 Sony A3000 is a precursor of reasonably priced APS-C mirrorless cameras to come - with the size, weight and long-term reliability advantages of a camera with fewer moving parts - plus the basic features consumers expect a "real" camera to have.

Samsung almost figured it out with the APS-C NX20 - but they priced it way too high at rollout.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## baronmax (Sep 28, 2013)

If you're already a nikon shooter, the V1, V2, J1, J2 or J3 is a neat addition to your kit.  It's simple enough that others can use it, but with the FT-1 adapter from Nikon, you can use all your regular DX and FX lenses on your mirrorless camera.  It's AMAZING for macro work, with the 2.7x crop factor and a macro lens, you can do truly astounding things.  It's got phase detection for super fast focus.  If you're not already a nikon user, it has several lenses designed specifically for the cameras.  It also does 400 frames/sec and 1200 frames/sec (at a greatly reduced resolution) slow-mo video, which is a BLAST to play with.  It can shoot up to 60 fps stills.  The Nikon 1 system is a beast of a camera and you can find them refurbished, WITH lens for $299 if you shop around.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 28, 2013)

Have a look at the Sony NEX-3N you get a lot of camera for your money with a full aps-c sensor great image quality, and she can charge the battery with her mobile phone charger, jus plug it in.

John.


----------



## raventepes (Oct 1, 2013)

With as much of a Nikon fanboy as I am, I wouldn't (and won't) buy into the Nikon 1 system...but that's just me. For the price, their IQ (collectively, and regardless of model) is lacking behind the competition. I'd be more prone to look at the Micro 4/3's system (Panasonic and Olympus). Even many of their base models out-perform Nikon 1's middle to high end units.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 3, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend the system either simply for the fact that for me the whole thing about getting an interchangeable lens camera is having lots of options with in camera creative stills.  The sensor size is small on the nikon so heing creative with shallow dof is more difficult than with its larger sensor competition.  On the flip side this can be great for macro and landscape and you can get a deep enoght dof with a small aperture in low light etc but I like portraits where the background falls off or like being able to isolate a subject in a photo with aperture.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Oct 3, 2013)

On Dxomark website the the Nikon 1 V1 10mp gets a higher score than the newer V2 14mp what is going on there?

Compare cameras side by side - DxOMark

John.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 3, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> On Dxomark website the the Nikon 1 V1 10mp gets a higher score than the newer V2 14mp what is going on there?
> 
> Compare cameras side by side - DxOMark
> 
> John.



While I am not totally convinced by DxOMark the number of megapixels can sometimes take from a sensors performance. 10 good mp better than 14 not so good


----------

